# Need some help with 30 and 50 amp extension cords please!



## dowjones618 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and I need some advice to run 1 50 amp extension cord to one of my room and 1 30 amp extension cord to my other room.

The first room:
Since I have an electric stove and I don't plan to use it. I am thinking about plugging the 20-30 feet 50 amp extension cord in the electric stove outlet. I check the breaker and it does say 50 amp. Then, I going to plug a 50 amp timer box in the extension cord.

The second room:
Basically the same setup except this is going to be a 30 amp extension cord from the washer and dryer, don't need to use it, and plug it in a 30 amp timer box.

Here is a picture of the 50 amp timer box: hXXp://www.garden.com/item/50-amp-timer-box-use-with-ecoplus-digital-timer/
30 amp timer box:
hXXp://www.horticulturesource.com/pr...oducts_id=1969[/URL]

50 amp extension cord:
hXXp://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c...1&kwtid=210236[/COLOR][/URL]

30 amp extension cord:
hXXp://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/pro...d/300/pid/2170[/COLOR][/URL]

My questions are: Is it safe? Is this setup doable? Does the extension cord have to be in a straight line or can I mount it on every ceiling wall corner running it to room 1 and 2. Please give me some advices. Thanks! [/COLOR]


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the first things is  : that 50 amp circut you where talking about is it 110v or 220v.  single or double pole breaker  2: extension cord? why not get some 10-2 with ground and just run that. It will handle 50amp . You can run that where ever you want, floor ceiling or outside if you get the uv rated wire. yes i think it is doable first thing make sure the breaker is in good working condition. That stove should be a dedicated circuit,perfect


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be much easier to tell us what you are trying to run on each circuit and we can tell you if you are ok.


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the first things is  : that 50 amp circut you where talking about is it 110v or 220v.  single or double pole breaker  2: extension cord? why not get some 10-2 with ground for 110v; 10-3 with ground if 220v.and just run that. It will handle 50amp . You can run that where ever you want, floor ceiling or outside if you get the uv rated wire. yes i think it is doable first thing make sure the breaker is in good working condition. That stove should be a dedicated circuit,perfect. I would do it if i had 2 extra rooms. If you have any ?'s pick up a $12.00 electrical wiring book at any hardware or lumber store. Thats all one needs and you can wire a new house and a little comon sense. good luck and happy growing.Isorry about the double posting and i agree if we knew what your going to run it would help.(50amps will run alot of lights and fans plus another30 wow)


----------

